# TO 35 Transmission Stuck In Gear



## Horse Farm Steve (7 mo ago)

Hi! New member here with a question.

I recently bought a 1957 Ferguson TO 35 for use with a brush hog for keeping horse trails clear. Cosmetically it’s a 9/10. Mechanically, now not so sure. Was using the brush hog, with the tractor in low range, shifting back and forth between 3rd and R, when suddenly the shift lever became stuck in place. Can’t budge it. Engine running or not, clutch in or not, range selector in any position, tractor rolling or still… nothing seems to matter, the shift lever won’t budge.

Engine starts, tractor can be driven in low or high range, PTO works, but no shifting out of 3rd.

Any ideas? Hoping there’s some trick I haven’t thought of!

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Steve, welcome to the tractor forum.

This reflects wear in your transmission shift mechanism. Common problem with Massey Fergusons, and I presume with Fergusons as well. You will have to pull the transmission cover off and observe the shift forks to see which is out of alignment. Take a big screwdriver and push it back into alignment. As you gain experience with what you are looking for, you may be able to do it through the transmission filler port. 

When you are shifting, try to be methodical with your shift. Avoid sloppy shifts.


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy Steve, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> This reflects wear in your transmission shift mechanism. Common problem with Massey Fergusons, and I presume with Fergusons as well. You will have to pull the transmission cover off and observe the shift forks to see which is out of alignment. Take a big screwdriver and push it back into alignment. As you gain experience with what you are looking for, you may be able to do it through the transmission filler port.
> 
> When you are shifting, try to be methodical with your shift. Avoid sloppy shifts.


Also make sure there was enough oil in the transmission as sometimes low oil will make things jam up


----------



## Horse Farm Steve (7 mo ago)

I guess I’ll go ahead and pull the transmission cover then. Just wanted some advice before I dug in, and looks like I came to the right place for it! Any reason it shouldn’t be driven, as is, about a mile down the road to a friend who has a better shop to do the work? 

Much thanks,
Steve


----------

